# JHP gauge question



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I got my JHP gauges in the mail today. I was under the impression that all you had to do was pop the lid off the pod and plug the gauges into the connector that is taped behind the climate controls but I get these wild directions in the box with it. 

Says I need to order some special tool from installer.com or cut up and modify metal coat hangers to take the radio out. Then it says I gotta get into the center console and disconnect the traction control switch and the windows switches. It says you have to cut a few chunks out from inside the gauge pod to get the gauges to seat properly (that much I understand), but why in the hell do you have to do all the other steps and is it necessary? 

I'm not touching a thing until I hear from one of my fellow goat herders on here that has experience with these center console gauges. Thanks to anybody in advance who comes to my rescue.
Dustin. 
By the way, I gotta Jan. '06 build and was assured by the aussies that my car was plug and play.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*finding plug*

ive read here that you have to really look hard for that plug , its in their you just have to find it , you shouldnt have to remove the radio though,do a search on the site for your problem!hope this helps


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

OK - I did this mod and its not as bad as it sounds. Some GTOs seem to have the plug right on top, mine did not which meant that I had to take the console apart to get to it, which means the radio has to come out.

Go to autozone and get 4 ford radio tools. Coat hangers are NOT good for pulling a 2DIN radio. Finding 2DIN tools is nearly impossible. Use the ones for a Ford and bend em. They work. If you really want to, you can order tools online. Your call, but you need a tool. DONT USE COAT HANGERS. 

Once the radio is out, follow the directions to the tee. When you find the plug, things finish out really easy..... but if your car is an 06 built Feb 06 or later it likely does NOT have it. JHP makes a genuine adapter kit. Its a PITA, but can be done. Be careful and dont rush - and follow those directions. Its a killer mod.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jan 06 build=no problem
pop the stock cover off and shine a small flashlight down there looking on the right hand side,you should see the plug taped to the side of the AC controls
I used a hooked piece of wire to grab mine then pulled hard enough to break the tape.............from there is a simple plug and play install


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

05 build.... mine went the same way as Jeff's (although I found that out after taking the whole console apart!!) It was on the right side of the Temp gauges taped. Hope this helps! :cheers


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got april/06 build so I'm f#*ked, but will still do the mod when income permits
Please post pics of gages installed, thanks


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Mine is an '06 build, so I'm screwed as well, but also want to do it. 

My question is if the pod drops right in. Why those instructions to modify that area so the pod fits? I wouldn't like that at all. And if needed, I want to know what the hell needs to be trimmed. 

The instructions for us are supposedly to remove dash cluster, split 5 wires (yikes!), route the new connector thru the last hole on the pod opening, connect it to the pod, and press the pod in place.

It's hard enough to swallow $80 for a $1 connector with 5 wires, let alone the nearly $600 total with the mandatory (for me) PSI plate. 

I also wonder if the accuracy or reliability of the gauges would be altered when they mess with the gauges to change to the PSI face plate. Thx.
JC


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't have my car right now, had to borrow my girlfriends colorado to bring home my SAP front fascia extension that I bought yesterday, I will do the flashlight thing tomorrow and hope I don't have to pull the stereo out, but my last question that nobody touched on is Why in the hell do they tell you to get into the center console and disconnect your traction control switch and your power window switches?

By the way, gauges will prolly look alot better in the car then setting on my computer desk, lol. They are smudged from my greasy ass fingers and don't have any windex at the moment, oh well.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I don't have my car right now, had to borrow my girlfriends colorado to bring home my SAP front fascia extension that I bought yesterday, I will do the flashlight thing tomorrow and hope I don't have to pull the stereo out, but my last question that nobody touched on is Why in the hell do they tell you to get into the center console and disconnect your traction control switch and your power window switches?
> 
> By the way, gauges will prolly look alot better in the car then setting on my computer desk, lol. They are smudged from my greasy ass fingers and don't have any windex at the moment, oh well.


I don't know the details, you're our test pilot. We are waiting to find out what you have to do
Gages look good, take your time when you trim, remember measure twice cut once.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I don't have my car right now, had to borrow my girlfriends colorado to bring home my SAP front fascia extension that I bought yesterday, I will do the flashlight thing tomorrow and hope I don't have to pull the stereo out, but my last question that nobody touched on is Why in the hell do they tell you to get into the center console and disconnect your traction control switch and your power window switches?
> 
> By the way, gauges will prolly look alot better in the car then setting on my computer desk, lol. They are smudged from my greasy ass fingers and don't have any windex at the moment, oh well.


be very careful cleaning those gauges,they are known to scratch easily


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

242379 said:


> I don't know the details, you're our test pilot. We are waiting to find out what you have to do
> Gages look good, take your time when you trim, remember measure twice cut once.


Because in order to pull off the fascia surrounding the AC, the whole console has to come out. It is very easy to do. Don't sweat it. BTW, I did NOT do any cutting as requested, things fit fine.


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*jhp gauges*

hey guys! i'am going to guess that jhp gauges will not plug into the 04 goats.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

*round 1 went to the gauges*

I followed JHP's instructions, got the pod lid popped off, got the 4 screws inside the pod out (the 2 up by the windshield are tough, need like a 2 inch long screw driver, no longer, handle will hit the glass, had to use a bit off my dewalt cordless drill and a set of plyers to get them out). Got the screw off down underneath the ash tray, figured out how to get the center console loose. Saw the connectors for the power windows and the traction control but never bothered unhooking them because after halfway off, the console stuck. I didn't want to force it and break something. I got my dremel and cut the chunk of plastic out. But I don't see what good it did (yet) because after you cut along the 3 lines they tell you do and expect the chunk to come out, it's still anchored by 2 shafts underneath that look like they might have screws inside them. But if they are screwed in, they are screwed in from the bottom going up and there's no way to get them out.

I went to Advanced Auto Parts and bought the Ford stereo remover tools (4 dollars) and tried to modify them to work with our stereo but it didn't work. I called the local high dollar car stereo/mod shop and the guy told me to bring it up there because they had the right key for it and they'd pull it for free. I got up there and turns out they didn't have the right key. The guy told me he used coat hangers on the last GTO he modded and told me to go home and try that. 

I didn't want to, but went home and tried anyway, put a scratch in the silver plastic strip that runs up and down along side the stereo on the passenger side, got mad, and quit. Put the pod lid back on (didn't bother putting the screws back in, stashed them away in the ashtray) because I'm gonna be back in there in a couple of days and am gonna order the damn radio tools from installer.com. They're only 11 bucks but that's not the point. Now I gotta WAIT for them to get here. 

I really wanted those gauges in today. I still don't know if I cut up the inside of my dash in vain or not. I'll keep you guys posted. Is definitely alot more work then just popping the top off and tossing the gauges in and "walla" plug and play till the cows come home. If I had the radio tools from the start, it probably would still take a good couple of hours or longer to do everything JHP tells you to. I shudder when I think about the poor bastards that don't have the plug and play and have to splice wiring and break into the gauges behind the steering wheel. That cutting the dash was a bitch. I was shaking I was so f*%king nervous. 
Dustin.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hang in there.
I got upset just reading your post. I'll have to do the harness mod so look on the bright side.:seeya:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

hey Dusty,
Hows the paint look on your pod?...........mine looks like crap


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Mine was crap too, JHP told me it was perfect, I fixed myself with a little satin black and a color sanding job.

As for the Ford tools, they WILL work, you need four of them. Bend them like you would if you were making the tools out of coat hangers. Pops the radio right out.


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*jhp gauges*

Will The Jhp Gauges Work In The 04 Goats.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

04m6gto said:


> Will The Jhp Gauges Work In The 04 Goats.


No my friend they will not. Bummer


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

*Finally Got Them Installed*

The radio removal tool from installer.com came today. They were awesome, took them only 2 or 3 days to get it to me after I ordered it. Was able to get the radio out blindfolded with those babies. I had to cut the inside of the dash out. The instructions that come with the gauges suck. They are identical to the ones you can read online at the website. They neglected to mention 2 screws that you had to take out to remove the upper part of your dash, which was a no brainer, they were in plain site and easy to figure out they needed to come out. What sucked was the cutting. Those 3 red lines that they have on the instructions are just the tip of the iceberg. 

After you cut those lines out there are 2 big THICK plastic stakes (look similar to a nail but way thicker at the top and slimmer going into the dash) that have to be cut/grinded/ripped out by muscle, however you choose to do it. I had a grizzly tool (generic battery powered takeoff of a dremel power tool) that cut the 3 lines but it was no match for those stakes. I had to use my dewalt cordless drill will a tiny steel endmill tool to saw those damn stakes out. Made a tiny scuff on the top of my dash that I can touchup with a black permanent sharpie, and what really hurt was trying to use those F$^king coat hangers to get the radio out (the dude at the car stereo shop told me to do it cuz he couldn't get the radio out for me cuz he didn't have the right key for it (what they call the radio removal tools)). The scratch is along the passenger side strip of silver that runs up and down along the right side of the radio and climate controls, from the top of the dash to the bottom. It's not a 10 out of 10 scratch, but it's noticeable, gonna look into what another piece of plastic trim costs. 

It was a very tough installation for me, all and all, took about 2 hours, if I had to do it again, I would've had the stealership do it or taken it to a car stereo shop. But I am damn grateful for the experience and could now do it again blindfolded and now know that damn car's interior like the back of my hand.

If you decide to do it yourself, have a dremel power tool or something like it. You'll need a super short phillips screwdriver to get the screws out of the dash up by the windshield or use the bit out of a cordless screwdriver and a pair of plyers like I did cuz you have absolutely no screwdriver handle clearance on those 2 screws in the front underneath the gauge pod. You'll need a vaccuum cleaner with the hose/attachments if you need to cut 47 pounds out of the dash like I did (maybe a slight exaggeration but not by much) and a little luck. TAKE YOUR TIME. Scratches don't heal themselves.

The paintjob and overall appearance on my gauges are very nice EXCEPT, I had 2 small scratches on the plastic/glass lenses, and when I carefully tried to clean them using a paper towel and glass cleaner it left little swirl scratch marks on the lenses that are almost invisibile unless light hits them a certain way then you can see them, they look like smudges but they are NOT, they are tiny microscopic scratches and they make me sick but what ya gonna do, JHP went cheap on the material I guess, but at least I can see my oil pressure when I slam the gas, to the floor. Cheers all.

Dustin.

PS The Budweiser was drank AFTER the gauge installation, so no drunk wise cracks, lol.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Bummer. I cant understand why it was so tough. I did NO cutting and was able to get the thing in and down without any interference. It took 30 minutes at the most and 27 of it was taking the console apart and putting it back together.

Glad it is in.... Its a killer mod eh?


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

nice
:cheers 
arty:


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

*regarding JHP Guages 2004*

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php

Down toward the bottom of the page.
Look at the adobe install "here" and draw your own conclusion. I decided *not* for my clean 2004

'04 Pontiac GTO
JHP 04 GTO Sports Gauges Kit (red or yellow gauge color) $595 USD shipped.
JHP 04 GTO Sports Gauges Kit (all other gauge colors) $620 USD shipped.


JHP GTO Sports Gauges Pod Cover $295 USD shipped. 

JHP GTO Sports Gauges Kit Install Guides
JHP 04 GTO Sports Gauges Kit Installation Guide - here.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Are the JHP gauge pods all not created equal? I've heard of some people having to cut and others not having to cut.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think it's a pod scenerio of being equal, I think it's the car. '05's might have different dash guts then an '06. All I know is that I got an '06 and I had to cut dash till the cows came home.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

didn't(and wouldn't) cut my 06 at all


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> didn't(and wouldn't) cut my 06 at all


Install with no cut? Install with major cutting?


> All I know is that I got an '06 and I had to cut dash till the cows came home.


I'd like the gages but what gives?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

all I can tell you is that I didn't cut mine..............you do have to be sure to route the wires up the right side but if you do that then its no prob at all


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Difference in build dates maybe?

I have a September 2005 build date on my '06, want the gauges, but don't want to cut.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Proper wire routing as posted by jeff above will preclue the need to cut the dash pad. It works.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You don't need to cut. However, the cutting that is required is underneath the cover panel -- so it's not like you're cutting chunks out of the dash pad. Once the gauges are installed -- you won't see anything. In fact, if you remove the gauges and put the blank plate back in -- you still won't see anything. Hope that helps.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You don't need to cut. However, the cutting that is required is underneath the cover panel -- .


:confused 
You don't need to cut the required cutting?
:willy: 
:lol: 

:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Correct, the cutting is done underneath the gauge pod and with the gauges in or with the OEM pod cover on, you see nothing, BUT I DID have to cut. You all must have '05's. Anybody with an '06 that didn't cut speak up, cuz I'd like to hear it. Routing the wires from the back like JHP suggested in the instructions if you opt not to cut the dash did no good for me. The thick piece of foam/plastic that ran along side the passenger side wall of the gauge pod gave me no clearance at all for the gauges to mount. Further more, those 2 big whitish color stakes that resembled nails I talked about earlier left my gauge pod sitting up in the air a good 1.5 inch to 2 inches above the gauge pod seal line. Hell, guess I should've taken some picks of it sitting lop sided in the pod and some side shot picks of having zero clearance underneath the right hand side, and underneath the middle where those steaks used to be to silence the critics, lol. For 480 bucks, I wasn't smashing those gauges down into the pod and f^&king anything up. I took the long road (and suggested road) and it all panned out fine.
Dustin.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

242379 said:


> :confused
> You don't need to cut the required cutting?
> :willy:
> :lol:
> ...


Well, so much for proofreading. Reads like an owner's manual. Anyway, the cutting is hidden from view -- so if that's a concern, it shouldn't be.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> Correct, the cutting is done underneath the gauge pod and with the gauges in or with the OEM pod cover on, you see nothing, BUT I DID have to cut. You all must have '05's. Anybody with an '06 that didn't cut speak up, cuz I'd like to hear it. Routing the wires from the back like JHP suggested in the instructions if you opt not to cut the dash did no good for me. The thick piece of foam/plastic that ran along side the passenger side wall of the gauge pod gave me no clearance at all for the gauges to mount. Further more, those 2 big whitish color stakes that resembled nails I talked about earlier left my gauge pod sitting up in the air a good 1.5 inch to 2 inches above the gauge pod seal line. Hell, guess I should've taken some picks of it sitting lop sided in the pod and some side shot picks of having zero clearance underneath the right hand side, and underneath the middle where those steaks used to be to silence the critics, lol. For 480 bucks, I wasn't smashing those gauges down into the pod and f^&king anything up. I took the long road (and suggested road) and it all panned out fine.
> Dustin.



06 here. No cutting. Fits like a glove.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Back to 2004,

I have been lookimg for; what I consider manditory; oil pressue guage.
Like the JHP but did not like the look of the 2004 install they posted on the site. Bummer.
So I keep on looking. 
Has anyone tried these. I have a black 2004 GTO red guages.
http://www.teamscss.com/Pontiac_GTO_Center_Gauge_Pod.htm

Personally I like the style of this pod.

Unless I read bad things I am buying the oil, volt, in a red dress. $429.00 ++
Worth it for the peace of mind.
I wrote them for more detail which I will post if they answer.


Thanks Michael


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine is an early 06.............Sept 05 build I believe,I've had 2 sets of JHP gauges in it and no cutting either time,but as mentioned even if you do cut ,its minimul and will never be seen
I guess I got lucky with this car because its an early 06 build so.. no leaky struts,the plug is there for the JHP gauges,and it came with 18" rims so no strut rub either
I will say one thing about the JHP gauges.......the quality between the first set I bought and and this new one has definitely dropped


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

bluebluemblue said:


> Like the JHP but did not like the look of the 2004 install they posted on the site. Bummer.


Bummer's the perfect word to describe the '04 install -- especially when it's plug and play for all of '05 and most of '06.


----------



## STLGoat (Jan 15, 2007)

bluebluemblue said:


> Back to 2004,
> 
> I have been lookimg for; what I consider manditory; oil pressue guage.
> Like the JHP but did not like the look of the 2004 install they posted on the site. Bummer.
> ...


I purchased this one a few days ago..good GP on them on ls1gto forum

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136258

Can't wait to get it in...I definately like the gauge style much better than the JHP one


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you for the link STLGoat.
Post pics when you can.

I have been questioning Abo of SCSS for a couple of days.
Explained the final product has to be perfect. 
He went out of his way to send me pictures and adobe instructions. Abo is a very nice fellow to deal with.

Abo explained the entire design to fabrication process. He is as picky about the guage pod as I am.

These SCSS guages are going in my 2004 goat.
Personally I like the idea of the pressure coming _directly_ from a sending unit 
I am an old school gear head.
God intended for man to be able to rev his V-8 from under the hood. 

Cheers
Michael


----------

